# Secondary air pump location 2005 Jetta 2.5l



## Chad11684 (Dec 1, 2015)

Can someone PLEASE help me in finding where my secondary air pump is on my 2005 Jetta 2.5l. It has the code po411. Any pics or any more info on it would be great... i just can't find where it is!! Thanks -Chad


----------



## ehar (Feb 11, 2007)

I have a 05 BPG Jetta that I have tore down right now....If you email me ([email protected]) I'll email/text you pics of what it looks like. Its (on mine) is connected underneath to the bracket that is attached to the air intake, directly under the MAF..

Let me know...


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Follow the hose in this picture marked SAI in yellow. The end of the hose shows where the pump is.


----------

